# Please insert Windows 98 Boot disk or Cd-rom Error



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I have one or the other in and i have tried with both in but still it wont progress...any1 got any ideas  

Thx in advance,
Kurt :up:


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

whats the actuall problem, ie does your PC not boot up ?

you COULD try doing the following

set your BIOS to boot from floppy, then, put your 98 boot disk in,
when it boots up, do a SYS C:

change your BIOS back to boot from HD, then try re-booting

thats if I "understand" what I think your problem is


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

My problem is when i try to install windows 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, what is your boot order?

What type of files are on the floppy disk? Are you sure it is a good working boot disk?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

how do u get into bios again lol..

Im pretty sure its a good working boot disk


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DEL, F 1, or F 2, upon bootup. Compaq F 10.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

You can download one from there. Save to desktop, NOT to floppy disk, then double click on the file and follow instructions to create the boot disk.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

First Boot Device CDROM
Second Boot Device HHD-0
Third Boot Device CDROM
Boot Up Floppy Seek Disabled
VGA Boot From VGA


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, that explains why the floppy won't work.....not in boot order at all 

Oh, and you need to change the boot up floppy seek to enabled, I believe.

Some Windows 98 install cds are not bootable. Are you sure yours is?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

i cant enable it.... it wont select it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You've tried the enter key and the up/down arrow keys?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

yeh...its a blue colour instead of yellow


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you change the boot order then?

Also, do you know if you 98 cd is bootable or not?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I dont no if it is bootable or not
how can i find out?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Nope cant change the boot order neither


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then you aren't getting the right keystrokes to change it. It must be able to change. You have to either highlight it by tabbing to it, or with the enter key, and once it's highlighted, using the up/down arrows to change it. On the boot order, sometimes you have to highlight the one below it to get it to move up to the next order.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I've hit every button on the keyboard
nothings working i cant select anything, the only thing i can change is the standard CMOS Features but even that is only the IDE masters and slaves


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to the third boot device, cdrom. Once you have scrolled to it using your up/down arrow keys......hit the enter key, then try to use the up arrow key to see if it will move up.

If that doesn't work, do you know what the bios says upon startup? Award? AMI?

By the way, which key got you into the bios setup?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Delete got me into bios and it is award bios


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.computerhope.com/help/phoenixa.htm

Does your screen look like that?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

more or less yes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, follow the information on the bottom of the pages as to how to move around. You may need to use the page up/down instead of arrows. You can do it, I know you can


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

the top of my screen says CMOS Setup Utility - Copyright (C) 1984 - 2002 Award Software


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

hehe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you try following the instructions at the bottom of the screen to see if you can change settings?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

naw nothing....do u need a OS on the comp before u can change as i have completly reformated my comp


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

You do NOT need an OS installed to make those CMOS changes; hope this helps.

-- slingshotter


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Got past that part but when i format a black screen which comes up and it says

Please wait While Setup initializes.
Scanning system registry....
Copying files needed for Windows Setup...

A:/> ( when using floopy, the slash is the other way around jus cant find the key on this laptop)

D:/> ( when i use a CD-ROM )


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

UPDATE : When i restart the comp with just the CD-ROM in it says

Invalid system disk
Replace the disk, and then press any key


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

That error message indicates that the CD-ROM is NOT a bootable device; no big deal. Also, it seems like you've already begun Windows Setup, and it has failed at least once.

If you're POSITIVE the harddrive is ALREADY formatted, try this:

Boot with the Windows bootup floppy disk, choose the "WITH CD-ROM support" option, then put the CD-ROM into the drive, and type this at the A:\> prompt:

"E:" (no quotes), and press the Enter key. Odds are good that the bootup floppy has temporarily moved your CD-ROM to the E: drive position, because the Win98 bootup floppy creates a RAMDRIVE which uses the D: drive position.

Now type this:

"CD Win98" (again, no quotes), and press Enter. Your E: prompt should now look like this:

E:\Win98>

Finally, type this:

"setup /ie /iv"; the prompt should lokk like this:

E:\Win98>setup /ie /iv

Now, press Enter, and follow the prompts as Windows loads.

For the record, the "/ie" switch tells Windows NOT to stop to make ANOTHER bootup floppy disk, while the "/iv" switch tells Windows NOT to show you the advertising. I realize you're in Ireland (home of my Bog Irish ancestors), but there is no reason why your Windows CD should be TOO different from mine for those switches to work.

Good luck; post if you have any problems.

-- slingshotter


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

it said invalid directory when i typed CD Win98


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, it looks as if we're on the right track.

Type this at the E: prompt:

dir /s *setup*.bin

Post the EXACT results, and we should be able to help you get this straightened out soon.

-- slingshotter


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Volume in drive E is MS-RAMDRIVE

Directory of E:\

File not found
1,486,848 bytes free


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, that explains THAT!

You never mentioned that you had more than one hard drive partition, so now, all you have to do is change the E: prompt in my previous posts to F:, and you SHOULD be in business, as long as you have an original Win98 CD-ROM to work from.

For example, type this:

"F:" (no quotes), and press the Enter key. Odds are good that the bootup floppy has temporarily moved your CD-ROM to the F: drive position, because the Win98 bootup floppy creates a RAMDRIVE which is now using the E: drive position.

Now type this:

"CD Win98" (again, no quotes), and press Enter. Your F: prompt should now look like this:

F:\Win98>

Finally, type this:

"setup /ie /iv"; the prompt should lokk like this:

F:\Win98>setup /ie /iv

Now, press Enter, and follow the prompts as Windows loads.

Keep us posted, OK?

-- slingshotter


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

you never asked  ill try that and see what happens


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

it does a scandisk then says

Please wait while setup initalizes. 
Scanning system reigstry......
Copying files needed for Windows Setup...

F:\WIN98\>

but then it stays like that
ne suggestions?


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

The BEST thing you can do now is to FORMAT the drive; SOMETHING is interfering with the installation process. DO NOT run FDISK, because you run the risk of destroying whatever data is on the other hard drive or partition.

Change back to the A: prompt, by typing this:

A:

and press Enter.

Once you see the A: prompt (which probably looks like this: A:\>), type this:

format C: /s /u

then press Enter. The computer will ask you if you're insane, or drunk, or SURE that you want to do this. Type the letter "Y" (without the quotes), and press Enter again.

Let the system reformat the C: drive. It will do an UNCONDITIONAL format (courtesy of the /u switch), wiping any OLD data WITHOUT saving it, and it will ALSO transfer a fresh copy of the system files to the C: drive.

Once that has finished, follow the instructions I've already provided, and let us know how things turn out. This might seem like a LOT of work, but I'd MUCH rather see you spend a few extra minutes NOW, and avoid HOURS of headaches down the road.

This Irish half-breed wishes you the best of luck; post your results and we'll work forward from there.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does the top of the 98 install cd read?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

the same thing keeps happening .... it jus stalls at the same screen .....

on the top of my win 98 install cd it says

For distribution with a new PC only. For product support , contact the manufacturer of your pc.

SECOND EDITION

then a bunch of small print


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did it come with the PC you are trying to install it on?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeh..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What happens if you just type setup? Without all the user switches at the end?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

it goes thro the same process but jus stalls at 


Please wait while setup initalizes. 
Scanning system reigstry......
Copying files needed for Windows Setup...

F:\WIN98\>


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Post what things that will be useful as im off to bed, laters


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Installing Windows can be a struggle, but is USUALLY rather painless. When installation fails so early in the process, I have to suspect a problem with the HDD first.

Right now, we believe you have another partition on the drive; is that actually true? Do you have more than ONE harddrive in the system?

Also, do you know if there is a drive-overlay program installed on the drive? THAT could cause this type of failure.

Did you FDISK the drive with a Windows startup disk, or did you use something else? What brand and size harddrive is it?

For whatever reason, I don't think FDISK worked; we might have to obliterate EVERYTHING on the drive before you'll be able to install Windows again.

Anyway, post the answers when you can, and we'll have a better idea of how to proceed.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, can you pop that cd in your other computer and browse it and see if there is in fact a setup.exe file on it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to ask, did this computer EVER run Windows 98? Is there a history behind this?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Sling - Yes there is 2 hds and 1 is 14gb the other 30gb ( something like that anyway ).I dont no if there is a drive overlay on the drive. Yes, I used FDISK.

ACA - Yes the Windows 98 was the original OS for this particular PC before i installed XP ( which i refuse to do again  )


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Did XP partition and format?

Run Fdisk use option 4 {show info}check that letter A {active} is on the C drive 
check that System32 and not NTFS is on the right end of the line.
hit {esc}
If no "A" option 2 set active.
hit {esc}
option 5 check the other disk for the System32

Also check that C drive is jumpered to master and other drive is jumpered to slave.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Is the Master drives and slave drive go by these names?

IDE Primary Master
'' '' Slave
'' Secondary Master
'' '' Slave ?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I dunno if XP Partitioned and Formatted as i just formatted with my win98 disc...


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Right im not too sure about Partition info * not my strongest point* so ill tell you what it says 

Partition - C:1 Status - A Type - PRI DOS Volume Label - * nothing * Mbytes - 13061 Syste, FAT32 Usage 100%


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

OK thats good.

Is the PRIMARY master and slave both harddrives??

Is the Secondary Master the CD rom??

Are both ribbons thin 80 wire or thick 40 wire.

If one of each the 80 needs to be in IDE1 on MB and harddrives.

If both same the C drive still needs to be primary Master.

The CD is more Apt to boot if it is a master but it should boot from any position.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, disable any virus scanner there.


----------



## davidizmysn (Oct 4, 2004)

On my comp , It changes the boot order my pressing the + key .


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok here is my IDE Drives ;

IDE Primary Master - SONY CD-RW
IDE Primary Slave - CREATIVEDVD5241E
IDE Secondary Master - SAMSUNG SV1364D
IDE Secondary Slave - HDS722540VLAT20


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

And to answer a prev question (Acas)

My Win98 CD DOES have a setup.exe file on it


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

AND now we all see your problem !!!!!

The install CD cannot write to memory and then write back to itself.

Even if the install CD is in the creative it is still trying to write to the Sony

Follow my above instructions and you should be fine.

Since you say the Sam is C: move it to primary master.

If both IDE ribbons are identical then swap the plug in locations on the MB.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

How do i change my IDE master....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are both gray cables which run to the motherboard identical? If so, simply swap them there.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

swap them into the diff ports on the MB?

BTW I would jus like to add i got past the party where it goes * Starting Comp ( jus before it installs ) and i got a message saying : 

Standard Mode: Invalid DPMI return from 0447:0170


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Does swapping them around on the MB really change the boot options?? By this i mean the IDE things..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, you are telling the computer that the drives that used to be on the secondary are now attached to the primary, and the other way around.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

GRRRR... the HD is now the Primary Slave....

BUT!!

It still stalls at :

Please Wait while setup initializes
Scanning system registry
Copying Files needed for Windows Setup

F:/>


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Virsus scanner running in bios?


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

How do ya check cos from what i can see theres nothin on my comp atm


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

If neither harddrive has an extended partition.

then your noted setup is:

C:\Sony

D:\Creative

E:\Samsung

F:\HDS

reversing the ribbon plugs on the MB would change it to standard

C:\Samsung

D:\HDS

E:\Sony

F:\Creative

Is there some reason you cannot reverse the ribbon plugs??????


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

SORRY about the confusion 

Which ever one you want to be the Master Sam or HDS its jumper must be set to Master and the other ones jumper set to Slave.

The jumper is a physical cap on the harddrives.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I switched the way the go into the mb. But it still stalls at the same point


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Look and repost your current IDE please.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

IDE Primary Master - SAMSUNG SV1364D
IDE Primary Slave - HDS722540VLAT20
IDE Secondary Master - SONY CD-RW
IDE SecondarySlave - CREATIVEDVD5241E


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok run fdisk select 5 [enter] make sure the Sam is selected by the # 1or2 hit[enter]

hit[esc] select 4 hit[enter] make sure the A is on the left to say it is active.

If the A is not there hit [esc] select option 2 Make active hit[enter]read the note then hit [esc] and reboot


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

is it working yet ????????


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

yes you can what bios do u have with the motherboard


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

I read back up the thread there are extended partitions

C:\ = the SAMsung

D:\ = the HDS

E:\ = the Sam to the extent of drives on it.

Lets say the Sam stopped at F:\

then G:\ = HDS to the extent of drives on it.

Lets say the HDS stopped at I:\

then J:\ = Sony 

K:\ = Creative

In any case to whatever extent C:\ is your install point on the Sam and D:\ is the install point on the HDS.

In its current logical configuration E:\ is not a viable install point without a third hard drive.

F:\ is not viable without a forth harddrive.


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

Ill check later....sorri i disappeared...been busi


----------



## KurtVagner (Sep 9, 2003)

I keep gettiyng the same error message which reads..

Standard Mode: Invalid DPMI return from 0447:0170


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Was many years ago I had DPMI problem on my IBM Aptiva.

I believe I downloaded Floppy software from IBM.

I do not remember the words to go with the acronym.

something like Device Process Management Info.

The Program is on the board and says these devices belong on this machine.

Can be accessed read and changed with Floppy software.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=309472

?????


----------

